# Dubstep + Violin



## brooke (Mar 5, 2014)

What do you all think of combining classical instruments with electronic sounds?
For example, Lindsey Stirling has become quite famous combining the violin with dubstep.

*check it out here if you haven't heard it:





Thoughts?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

brooke said:


> What do you all think of combining classical instruments with electronic sounds?
> For example, Lindsey Stirling has become quite famous combining the violin with dubstep.
> 
> *check it out here if you haven't heard it:
> ...


1.) there is no such thing as 'a classical instrument.' Instruments are neutral, a violin used for both the Berg Violin Concerto and American Bluegrass music, a piano for classical as well as pop, jazz, etc.

2.) not long after the first electronic instrument (the Theremin, later the Ondes Martinot), electronic instruments have been used in conjunction with acoustic instruments.

Pop music came to this more than a titch late by comparison 

I had no feelings whatsoever for the link you posted, and it sounded awfully lyric and romantic / schmaltzy to qualify as Dubstep, just sayin'

From 1935: André Jolivet ~ Trois Poémes pour Ondes Martenot et Piano





Since that early era, there have been (still are being made) numerous classical works using electronics combined with acoustic instruments.

In the pop arena, at least since the invention of the Moog Synthesizer and its general commercial availability (mid 1960's), the same has been being done.

In general, the genre is called electro-acoustic music.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

People use acoustic instruments alongside electronic ones all the time, in almost all genres of music. And what do I think of people using acoustic instruments alongside electronic instruments in music? Well I think you would have to be crazy to have a problem with it...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Hear Hear agree totally but being crazy helps too....


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Ah,...I'm fans of Lindsey Sterling. I think she is also better enjoyed in visual since her other talent is choreography.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Generic violin patterns combined with generic dubstep sounds? No thanks

The filmography is pretty cool though.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

It was alright (coming from someone who considers classical and dubstep his two favorite genres). 

I honestly am not a huge fan of hearing orchestral instruments in popular music. It never sounds quite right to me. I wouldn't want watermelon and sushi mixed together even though those are two of my favorite foods


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I've learned a word here today!  had to look it up; schmaltzy.
And totally agree with the use of it in this given context. 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Incitatus (Mar 27, 2014)

I personally enjoy Lindsey Sterling. Like any composer some of her stuff gets too cliche and too run of the mill but for the most part it's enjoyable for me to listen too. Good music is good music in my book.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Incitatus said:


> Like any composer some of her stuff gets too cliche and too run of the mill....


"Like any composer?" I vehemently disagree


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Meh, she's cute… but I'm gonna' go finish listening to Mozart now.


----------

